# Dhcpcd faiure on installed 1.4rc2  _  FIXED IT NOW

## TwoTired

Well you might of heard most of it if you  read my other thread here

So no ground been made tried every trick I could find in the forums and it still doest work including what appears to be the last chance one - acpi=off or pci=noacpi even tried:-

```
boot gentoo properly PLEASE
```

No sodding luck!

Still can ifconfig the card and surf away (this post is proof)

What else have I tried -

Enabling ACPI in Bios

Enabling ACPI in kernel build

Enabling APIC in kernel build cos its int livecd stuff

Enabling all sorts of crap I cant rememer in kernel

Tried 2.4.20 kernel

Tried 2.4.20 kernel with all the above entries and compilations available(well nearly)

It Still Dont Work!

What observations have I made -

Well this from livecd dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.4.20-xfs_pre2
> 
> snip
> 
> ACPI: have wakeup address 0x80002000
> ...

 

This from installed dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.4.20
> 
> snip
> 
> 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26
> ...

 

The obvious thing is the IO reported by the nic driver

0x88859000 for the live cd

0xe800           for the installed

and "ACPI: have wakeup address 0x80002000" reported by the livecd and not by the installed

This from livecd  ifconfig eth0

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:95:30:5E:DC
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           inet6 addr: fe80::240:95ff:fe30:5edc/10 Scope:Link
> ...

 

This from installed  ifconfig eth0

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:95:30:5E:DC
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Here again the difference in IO addressing for the nic

Cat /pro/pci holds  exactly the same info for both 

 *Quote:*   

>  Bus  0, device  15, function  0:
> 
>     Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16).
> 
>       IRQ 5.
> ...

 

Another oddity 

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

Same version for both but lsmod shows different sizes for them

15k for livecd

13k for installed

And possibly lastly

When Dhcpcd is run from livecd it runs for a few seconds and then correctly gets info fro Dhcp server.

When Dhcpcd is run from installed it finishes right away i.e. no delay before command prompt returns and obviously fails.

This is the error I found in /var/log/everything

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 16 21:41:27 [dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFADDR: Bad file descriptor
> 
> Feb 16 21:41:27 [dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Bad file descriptor
> 
> Feb 16 21:41:27 [dhcpcd] terminating on signal 4
> ...

 

This carries on indefinately, as I found out the other night when it took 45mins to close down stopping loads of these Dhcpcd processes that  had started as a result.

I assume from tis that the dhcpcd process is unable to access the nic possibly because of the differences in the nics IO addressing but this does not seem to prevent asigning inet stuff manually and then everything going OK  I hope you can follow this cos I'm not sure I can anymore  :Mad: 

Any more ideas , guesses, good jokes, free beer whatever?Last edited by TwoTired on Mon Feb 17, 2003 12:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vBelial

I had the same problem and was beginning to think it was the distribution. So i triewd the newest Mandrake 9.0 which is basically linux for dummies... I figured if anything that it would work! To my dismay it also does the same exact thing. No matter how you set it up, eth0 fails cant even ping my router. So check this out, i installed the earlier version of Mandrake prior to the newest to try it for the heck of it and it works perfectly. So I've concluded that there is an instability issue with the newer version of dhcpcd.exe included in the rc2 kernels of linux. Hopefully a newer kernel will be released that addresses this problem so I can use gentoo!  :Sad:  Anyway good luck, but the only answer I think we have is to wait to see what fixes the newest kernel may have. BTW this is also a big issue on the Mandrake forums.

----------

## darktux

 *vBelial wrote:*   

> I had the same problem and was beginning to think it was the distribution. So i triewd the newest Mandrake 9.0 which is basically linux for dummies... I figured if anything that it would work! To my dismay it also does the same exact thing. No matter how you set it up, eth0 fails cant even ping my router. So check this out, i installed the earlier version of Mandrake prior to the newest to try it for the heck of it and it works perfectly. So I've concluded that there is an instability issue with the newer version of dhcpcd.exe included in the rc2 kernels of linux. Hopefully a newer kernel will be released that addresses this problem so I can use gentoo!  Anyway good luck, but the only answer I think we have is to wait to see what fixes the newest kernel may have. BTW this is also a big issue on the Mandrake forums.

 

dhcpcd.exe?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TwoTired

dhcpcd.exe?   :Rolling Eyes: [/quote]

Yes I read this in my travels its an executable called by the Dhcpc  deamon

----------

## TwoTired

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-Well-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew there was something the other night I wanted to compare but It had gone from memory until I did the last post

I wanted to see if there was any difference between the dhcpcd.exe from the livecd to the installed version - so I have  

Livecd     dhcpcd.exe size=34k     date 16-02-2003

Installed  dhcpcd.exe size=34.7k date 10-02-2003

Ho Ho Ho yes you've guessed it I copied the dhcpcd from livecd install to my permanent install an F**K me PINK its working. 

Hows about F**king that have to find something else to whine about.

O that reminds me........................................................

----------

## vBelial

Well, looks like i guessed it but dont know how or where to do the copy paste from one directory to another! Well I do but need to know what directories they are in on the cd and in the OS itself and the procedure you used.If you could please show me this i'll be on my way to running a nice new installation of gentoo myself. Iwas glad to help you (even though it was a wild guess sorta  :Smile:  ) Now please help me! Thanks!

----------

## TwoTired

Hi vBelial

Yes that post was a timely reminder

Well to get the livecd version I had to boot to the livecd then at the prompt i did the following

```
# cd /
```

```
# mkdir hdd
```

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /hdd
```

This mounted my installed root filesystem

```
# cp /sbin/dhcpcd /hdd
```

```
# umount /dev/hda3
```

This copied the needed dhcpcd.exe from the livecd system to my installed root filesystem

Next I rebooted back to my installed system then using file manger I renamed /sbin/dhcpcd to /sbin/olddhcpcd and the I copied the dhcpcd from my root directory to /sbin and that was it

----------

## vBelial

Thanks! Greatly appreciated!

I'll let you know how i do

 :Razz: 

----------

## vBelial

 :Sad: 

I have done the above mentioned procedure to no avail!

Im lost!

it didnt work for me

----------

## TwoTired

Hi

Is the size/date of /sbin/dhcpcd now 34k 16-02-03

----------

## vBelial

how can i check it?

im using the console cause I cant get my network up to emerge the latest of X!

----------

## vBelial

BTW i cant even get static configuration working with any of my nics! I remove one add another recompile the kernel load the modules, and I get nothing! You seem to have this figured out now maybe you could help me more?Also i dont think its the 8139too driver because that driver was working with the older version of mandrake on the same card. Oh also maybe you can show me how you have your /etc/conf.d/net written out. We have the same card and i want to use DHCP.

----------

## TwoTired

 *vBelial wrote:*   

> how can i check it?
> 
> im using the console cause I cant get my network up to emerge the latest of X!

 

```
# ls -l /sbin/dhcpcd

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        34816 Feb 16 23:49 /sbin/dhcpcd
```

```
# ls -l /sbin/dhcpcdold

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        35488 Feb 10 07:15 /sbin/dhcpcdold
```

The file sizes reported this way are different to KFilemanager

This is my /et/conf.d/net file

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> 
> # Global config file for net.* rc-scripts
> ...

 

----------

## vBelial

my results are still the same.

Im gonna see if i can download a different vs. of the dhcpcd daemon and try to install it. I'll post again with my results.

----------

## TwoTired

You said you cant even get static to work has it ever.

Did you remeber to mount /boot when cp new kernel

If you cant get static to work maybe you should concentrate on this first

----------

## TwoTired

One other thing here is the part of .config for kernel make regarding the 8139

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_8139TOO=m
> 
> CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y
> 
> # CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set
> ...

 

I think I set this before I could get my static eth0 config to work

----------

## vBelial

Your right. Static has never worked. Let me try what you gave me firts and I'll inform you later. Thanks! 

PS How do i edit that kernel config i use the menuconfig?Also does that need to be done before compiling the kernel?

----------

## TwoTired

Yes just do the usual

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# source /etc/profile

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mount /boot

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

And when you try the make menuconfig set the options for the 8139too module

----------

## CheshireCat

I have tried (I think) every gentoo patched 2.4.20 kernel source, and 8139too driver won't work for me with any of them.  Same goes for devel kernel (last tried 2.5.61).  I haven't tried 2.4.20 vanilla, I use XFS...  so it looks like I'm not the only one who's had problems.  I've also never gotten my onboard LAN (VIA 8235, supposedly supported by VIA-Rhine) drivers to work with any kernel, with the driver from the kernel src or with the VIA's driver, but that's another issue entirely...  I'd like to not be stuck at 2.4.19 forever  :Wink: 

----------

## TwoTired

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> I have tried (I think) every gentoo patched 2.4.20 kernel source, and 8139too driver won't work for me with any of them.  Same goes for devel kernel (last tried 2.5.61).  I haven't tried 2.4.20 vanilla, I use XFS...  so it looks like I'm not the only one who's had problems.  I've also never gotten my onboard LAN (VIA 8235, supposedly supported by VIA-Rhine) drivers to work with any kernel, with the driver from the kernel src or with the VIA's driver, but that's another issue entirely...  I'd like to not be stuck at 2.4.19 forever 

 

Are you talking about getting it to work with livecd or with an installed system after makeing kernel etc and rebooting

----------

## CheshireCat

An installed system.  The 2.4.19 kernel I'm using is one I built myself, as are all the others I've tried that don't work :-/

----------

## TwoTired

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> An installed system.  The 2.4.19 kernel I'm using is one I built myself, as are all the others I've tried that don't work :-/

 

I take it that obviously 8139too worked for the livecd did you modprobe it ?

What level of success/not did you have with the installed kernel

what results with lsmod, ifconfig-a, dhcpcd eth0 etc, have you tried any of the many suggestions from the many posts on this subject.

Hows about running through it with us ?

----------

## CheshireCat

Hrm, perhaps my problem is not quite the same - the livecd with a 2.4.20 kernel also does not work for me.  I noticed that everything after 2.4.19 has a different 8139too driver version, but threads I'm finding show that a lot of people don't have problems.  I have tried changing the driver's experimental options, to no avail, but have not tried messing with boot parameters, kernel memory options, or building the driver into the kernel.  When I try to DHCP with any of the kernels that have the newer 8139too driver, dhcpcd times out and I get this in dmesg:

```
NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
```

I can try some of these other option, I guess I'll start with the boot stuff because it doesn't involve recompiling  :Smile: 

----------

## CheshireCat

Tried acpi=no, pci=noacpi, and noapic, with no change.  The thread I found where those helped dealt w/ somebody not detecting it, though.  I'm going to try rebuilding with the 1GB user address space, as another thread suggested.  Couldn't find the option in 2.5 kernel, trying with 2.4.20-gentoo-r1

----------

## bloup

hi,

I have the same problem with netdev watchdog,

but I noticed that my bios sets IRQ 9 to my network device and if I do 

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

 it tells that it has IRQ 22.

I also tried boot options noapic, pci=.. with no results, and changing in the kernel General Setup--> PCI access mode to BIOS has no effect : it still assigns IRQ 22 to my network card.

----------

## TwoTired

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> Hrm, perhaps my problem is not quite the same - the livecd with a 2.4.20 kernel also does not work for me. 

 

How did you progress the install past network setup if you could not get the livecd driver to work?

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> Tried acpi=no, pci=noacpi, and noapic, with no change.  The thread I found where those helped dealt w/ somebody not detecting it, though.

 

Another combination of the acpi trick posted by others to work was

```
boot: gentoo acpi=off
```

----------

## CheshireCat

I installed a while ago, with a 2.4.19 kernel.  I didn't see these network problems until I tried to upgrade to a newer kernel.

----------

## TwoTired

Hi

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> I installed a while ago, with a 2.4.19 kernel.  I didn't see these network problems until I tried to upgrade to a newer kernel.

 

I started with 2.4.19-r10 kernel and then 2.4.20-r1 kernel, when I eventually found my fix both kernel versions worked (got them selected in grub).

I installed with liveCD 1.4rc2 which uses kernel ver 2.4.20-xfs_pre2? and that was OK with a modprobe.

I am fairly sure there were only 2 significant fixes I tried out of the many posts.

1. changing the settings for 8139too for kernel compile

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_8139TOO=m 
> 
> CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y 
> 
> # CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set 
> ...

 

i.e. using the option for PIO access instead of the default option. This enabled me to be able to manually set ifconfig for eth0 and access the net but dhcpcd wouild still fail.

2. the fix to swap the dhcpcd.exe file from the liveCD for the installed version as indicated earlier in this post.

That was that.

----------

## CheshireCat

Um, ew.  I'll try some of the other stuff, I don't want to have to use PIO for my NIC  :Smile: 

----------

